# How's the weather?



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

There were a few twits. Luckily most of the ones in the ditch/guardrail were in the north bound lanes. I put my truck in 4x4 and just took my time. Around here I find there are three types of idiots when the weather gets like that - the drivers of small cars who think the roads are the same as when there is no snow, the drivers of SUVs who think they're invincible and the mini van drivers who think they're driving 4x4s. I find there is usually an equal amount of each in the accidents. On Sunday there was one minivan that actually ended up in a tree about 100 ft. from the road - I can only imagine how that driver managed to do that.

theworx, we've really got it lucky compared to you guys out west. Sunday was our first "real'" snowfall this year. My step-sisters live just outside Winnipeg (near Oakbank) so I know all about the stories of your winters.


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Zendik said:


> I'll keep it warm here for ya!!


:thumbup:


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

75
Sunny


Again.......
:clap:


----------



## zephyr980 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cool 68 here in OC :cheesygri :cheesygri :cheesygri


----------



## GEB7678 (Dec 17, 2005)

cold, teens 2nite, threat of a foot or more of snow here sat night


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

theworx said:


> Man, that's familiar.. and often typical conditions here. Deck's, how many "Super Hero's" did you pass who hit the ditch because they thought they could beat the conditions (driving too fast or trying to pass etc...)?


Here's the first "Super Hero"!!! I'm guessing you'll get this one twice. This was one of 6 I saw on the way to work (35 miles out of town). On the way home there were about 10 more (we drove the Trans Canada even though it was closed). My co-worker figured it was a good idea to pass the cops who were blocking the highway, he passed them on the shoulder of the road) .. Couldn't even see ten feet in front of the Jeep or where the road was (but my co-worker is a Hero) and we did make it home. Thank God... I need a drink:laughing: !!
Hope I was able to figure out the image thing!!!


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Do you live right in the city?


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

DecksEtc said:


> Do you live right in the city?


Yeah, I live in Winnipeg. We're building a new retail outlet in Steinbach (60 KM's away down #1 highway East). We are expected to get about 10 - 25 CM of snow in total (but with the heavy wind it's kinda nuts)... On the way home from work it was blowing like crazy (and about 10 Cm of snow had already fallen).. The wind is creating nice drifts...


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

GEB7678 said:


> cold, teens 2nite, threat of a foot or more of snow here sat night


Yuck!!! I told my son he couldn't work after school today in case the snow starts early ... don't want him driving an hour or more to get home in the snow in a little VW GTI!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

*Batten the Hatches*

Batten down the hatches sounds like we're in for a big snow fall 10-16"!:thumbdown :thumbdown


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey joe, hope we do not get as much as they are sayin.:thumbdown


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

This map should update itself:
EDIT: Storm over, took down map


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Got 6" here so far
It's a blizzard
Providence Harbour web cam:
That's heading my way
The closest cam to me:
Visability is now officially 0
EDIT: Storm over, took down webcam pics


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Still Snowing!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

12+" and still coming,Oh My!:w00t:


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 29, 2006)

10" and counting in Hamden, CT.  

Joe, I am hearing Danbury at 18" so far.    

We seem to be under (south) of that heavy band of snow.


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 29, 2006)

I thought you would of had more than that according to the reports.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Bass, now I really feel depressed!:w00t: :jester: :thumbup:


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 29, 2006)

jmic said:


> Thanks Bass, now I really feel depressed!:w00t: :jester: :thumbup:



Don't worry, I am hearing high 40's to 50 degrees by the end of the week :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

They just said on the TV it's coming down @ 4" and hour in Connecticut
Is it that much really?


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

No kidding Ron. Too bad it's calling for light snow by the end of next week


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

Hit 60 today WOW! NY


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Supposed to hit 80 - 85 today ... :thumbsup: ... lots of bikes and convertibles out yesterday!


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

hauoli63 said:


> Supposed to hit 80 - 85 today ... :thumbsup: ... lots of bikes and convertibles out yesterday!


I'm guessing all the snow you got is long gone? We've been mild but got a combo of freezing rain and 5" of snow the last couple of days (slushy as hell during the day and streets are like skating rinks when the temp goes down at night). No complaints though, for this time of year our days have been beautiful.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

How about 80' shorts and flip-flops and poptops. 

WORD:thumbsup:


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

theworx said:


> I'm guessing all the snow you got is long gone? We've been mild but got a combo of freezing rain and 5" of snow the last couple of days (slushy as hell during the day and streets are like skating rinks when the temp goes down at night). No complaints though, for this time of year our days have been beautiful.



Yup ... snow is long gone .... I'm ready to open the pool!!!! Don't think I could ever survive where you live ... would much prefer where Teetor lives!!!


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Up here it is called "MUD SEASON" it's the 5th season of the year.

 MUD

View attachment 1627


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Is it true that it snowed in the desert somewhere in California the other day


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

85 and beautiful.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Thunderstorms this morning, 67 degrees today, flurries and 36 degrees tomorrow!


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is what we got with the last snow storm, 22" of it.

View attachment 1635


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

On a previous post I said my partner was a super hero (driving around police barracades when the highway was closed, etc...) He's been freaking me out out for about 2 weeks now (driving way over the speed limit in bad conditions just because he has a 4x4). It caught up to him today.

We entered an off ramp to get us to the main highway (which posted a max 50 km/h) doing 120 km/h (for you guys in the states that's about 70 - 75 mph). The road wasn't slippery but a sand/salt truck had just laid a covering of sand. Going as fast as we were, my partner was skidding out of control the whole way. Luckily we made it 3/4 of the way before we shot off the highway (40' before was a 20' drop and we would have rolled over for sure). We ended up going through a field for about 150' and stopped in about 3' of snow. But only about 20' from the highway we were trying to get to. A contractor with a big 4x4 stopped, gave us some shovels to dig out, and had a winch to help pull us out. Once again, my partner wouldn't listen to me when I said slow down.. Oh well, here's a pic of my dipsh*t partner trying to dig us out. Once again, "I need a drink  !!!


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

ron schenker said:


> Is it true that it snowed in the desert somewhere in California the other day


Kinda - it snowed down to 2000 ft and some lower elevations as well - you can see the snow on the mountains in the distance in the east county. Its really cold here, high of 60 today, bummer... I didn't move here for this..:sad:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank God that it finally warmed up, the 60's and 70's were killing me! We're back in shorts weather. I hate clothes.


----------



## redwing510 (Jan 28, 2006)

Great for you guys, yesterday was up in the 50's and right now we're under a blizzard warning already have a good foot out there. Today it was snowing and lighting and thundering, go figure. God love the good ole U.P. of MI!:clap:


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*Snow*



nadonailer said:


> Kinda - it snowed down to 2000 ft and some lower elevations as well - you can see the snow on the mountains in the distance in the east county. Its really cold here, high of 60 today, bummer... I didn't move here for this..:sad:


Yes, I am at 2500 ft and it did snow enough to have hwy. 58 closed for the day !!! Changed my plans due to Snow in The California Desert.


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

That's one of the beauties of California .... you can either drive to the sunny beach or you can drive to snow in the mountains.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

theworx said:


> On a previous post I said my partner was a super hero (driving around police barracades when the highway was closed, etc...) He's been freaking me out out for about 2 weeks now (driving way over the speed limit in bad conditions just because he has a 4x4). It caught up to him today.
> 
> We entered an off ramp to get us to the main highway (which posted a max 50 km/h) doing 120 km/h (for you guys in the states that's about 70 - 75 mph). The road wasn't slippery but a sand/salt truck had just laid a covering of sand. Going as fast as we were, my partner was skidding out of control the whole way. Luckily we made it 3/4 of the way before we shot off the highway (40' before was a 20' drop and we would have rolled over for sure). We ended up going through a field for about 150' and stopped in about 3' of snow. But only about 20' from the highway we were trying to get to. A contractor with a big 4x4 stopped, gave us some shovels to dig out, and had a winch to help pull us out. Once again, my partner wouldn't listen to me when I said slow down.. Oh well, here's a pic of my dipsh*t partner trying to dig us out. Once again, "I need a drink  !!!



YEA WELL 3 MONTHS AGO MY BUDDY WAS KILLED PRETTY MUCH FROM THE SAME THING. 150 FOOT CLIFF ROLLED 8 TIMES AND LANDED ON TOP OF HIM AT THE BOTTOM. HE NECK WAS SNAPPED CLEAN OFF ALMOST. I WILL NEVER FORGET THE CALL AFTER I PICKED MYSELF OFF THE FLOOR 2 HOURS LATER. 

IM SURE YOUR PARTNER WOULDNT ENJOY DIGGING YOUR FINAL RESTING PLACE. :sad:
MAYBE YOU MIGHT TAKE ANOTHER RIDE FROM SOMEONE ELSE OR DRIVE YOURSELF-


*RIP JIM WE LOVE YOU DOWN HERE AND MISS YOU DEARLY


A POEM THAT WAS WRITTEN FOR MY BEST FRIEND 1 WEEK AGO.


ONE OF HEAVENS BEST
ON THE IDAHO LANDSCAPE,
NEAR FRIGID WATERS,
ON TOP OF A DECEMBER SNOW,
STANDS A WARM -- GIFTED SOUL.
MORNING EYES FOCUS ON THE TROUT TO CATCH,
A THOUSAND SMILES --
ON HOW GOD HAS BLESSED.
ON AN ICY ROAD,
NEAR WINTER'S DEATH,
ONE YOUNG -- SPIRITED SOUL,
AND ONE WELL -- USED FISHING POLE,
ETERNALLY LAYS AT REST.
NOW WE LOOK TOWARDS THE STARS,
KNOWING THE HEAVENS HAVE EMBRACED--
ONE OUR BEST.


----------



## CNLPAR (Feb 13, 2006)

69 degrees yesterday--- 29 degrees this morning!!!:w00t: 
Welcome to the Great State of Michigan!!!


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Weather was alot different when I was a kid. Mother Nature must be pi$$ed off about something:furious:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Adam!!!! And I hear you loud and clear. I'll be driving to the job myself from now on (It's not worth trying to save some money on gas). That kind of driving makes me especially nervous after a near fatal crash I was in 5 years ago (similar kind of driver). There is just no reason for it at all!!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well today the weather was Colorado weather... We had some rain this morning/afternoon then it got sunny (not real warm 40's) for a short time. Then it snowed for a short time... then it got clear for a few mins. Then it started hailing a little bit... That turned into a Thunder/Lightining storm with SNOW and now its snowing good.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

"Yipee" tommorow is the first day of spring. That means only about 4 or 5 more weeks of snow and below freezing temps :laughing: !!


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

theworx said:


> "Yipee" tommorow is the first day of spring. That means only about 4 or 5 more weeks of snow and below freezing temps :laughing: !!


Just be glad you're not in Edmonton buddy. 18 inches of snow!!! That'll teach 'em to brag about their mid-winter Chinooks!!!


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Hear ya decks. I was being a bit sarcastic (mostly for our friends down south who are driving their convertables and bikes already). But, I think it was 5 years ago we got one of the biggest snowfalls ever recorded and it came in mid April. Like two feet of snow. Melted pretty fast though with the mild temp's that followed. I'd better watch out, you know the karma thing :laughing: !!


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm seeing snow flakes today


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

It snowed yesterday
Just a dusting and it's melted now


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, it was sunny and 17 degrees celcius today. That's about a million degrees fahrenheit. Unfortuneately, I was in a basement framing all day


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

We had a lot of snow this winter and it's been mild lately (with a lot of rain too).. We're gonna be flooded out pretty soon.. The farmer's fields are flooded and I'm sure many highways will be under water in no time, if the weather continues!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

High of 79* Low 63* cloudless, sunny and an ocean breeze. Paradise is, well, paradise. Planning to go to the beach and do some surf fishing Sun.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Teetor, is there ever any bad weather were you live? I envy you!


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

It's been beautiful for the last week or so. Snow is going very fast (temps above freezing everyday). Won't be long until we hit the links. The course I usually play at has gotten quite strict though. New rules have been put in place.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I was doing some deck repairs today, and actually got a suntan. It was 20 degrees Celcius. That's just over 70 degrees foreignheit:clap:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

We hit 102 degrees F today, I hate to see what this summer is going to be like.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Tscarborough said:


> We hit 102 degrees F today, I hate to see what this summer is going to be like.


I hear you.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

We're getting alot of rain here lately, are you guys somehow responsible?:blink:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

It is pretty nice here.

Highs in the lower 90's but the humidity will be rising this weekend.

We do not have a rain chance in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Ron, we get a few bad days but not many. Being on a penninsula helps a lot. The water on both sides keeps the temps pretty even.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Floods
Ducks in my yard
...really


Not good


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Being on a penninsula helps a lot.


:laughing:
Not this peninsula I'm on
:laughing: 
Man it just won't stop raining


----------

